# Family Reunification



## SandyHanim (Nov 20, 2013)

Greetings
I was wondering if any of you have experience with getting the Family Reunification Visa. Thanks


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

It should be a simple matter if the "family" connections are in order.

Can you describe your situation in some detail?


----------

